# tipsprophet



## betplays (Sep 13, 2022)

Hello everyone ,we'd like to share with you this page of premium tips that is tipsprophet.com , and their *instagram *where you can find free or live bets everyday!
Mainly dropping soccer tips for *x4* up to *x6 *returns!
in the main feed you will see win results and in stories you will see the total number of odds at the end of every month , for example the August total of odds was *48*!
Yesterday returns were* x8* !

The winning philosophy and strategy is :
• Always bet the same amount of money on all tickets (except for Fun Bets).
• Always at 75% -80% profit , the best option is to *cash out* to reducing unnecessary risks.

2 successful tips from Live betting yesterday :
	

		
			
		

		
	







*•Guabira - Club Aurora*
Over 0.5 First Half Goals 1.61
*•FCSB-FC VOLUNTARI 1.65*
Over 0.5 home team goal

You don't need to buy a premium package if you are not 
satisfied and convinced by the *daily free tips *!

_All matches and teams to the picks take hours of studying delivering 
a honest work which doesn't mean winning every single day or pick , however at the 
end of the month and by betting the same amount a day you are extremely likely to exit with a profit since 
the total gains will make up for lost picks and surpass the losses by far !_


----------

